# Best bedside gun?



## CourtSwagger

Let me preface my question by stating that I am not asking which of all weapons/platforms ever built is best for home defense. We could debate that until Hillary admits she used to be a man, and still we would never come to a consensus. My question is which of the following 3 weapons (these are the three of my guns that I have narrowed it down to) would you want easily accessible if a bad guy broke into your home in the dead of night?

1. Glock 21 - 13+1 of good ole' American 45 ACP. 2 back up mags. Tritium Night sights. This is a true beast of a gun. Easiest to operate. Point and shoot. The round is more than adequate to put down bad guys, regardless of what household cleaners they may have been huffing. The night sights mean that I will be able to aim effectively, but on the downside, I might not be able to see my target since it has no light source. The positive to that is that I don't give away my location with a beam of light. Also, many with experience would say that the only use of a pistol is to fight your way to a long gun. 

2. Remington 870 - 20" barrel, extended mag to hold 7+1. Loaded with 00 buck. Pros - racking the slide is one of the most universally understood and terrifying sounds in the world. Also, larger pattern with multiple projectiles. Devastating. Cons - no light source, no night sights. Also, lowest capacity of all weapons discussed. I think I would find it the most difficult to identify a target using this gun. Longer weapon could be grabbed in tight spaces where there is not enough space to clear a corner with distance. 

3. Bushmaster AR15 - 223/556 in 30 round mags. 6 back up mags. Pros - Weapon mounted light, very bright and easy to operate with either full on mode or depress for light mode. Minuscule chance that the encounter would not be resolved before having to reload. Most accurate. Cons - smallish round, might be difficult to convince a bad guy to go away with just a shot or 2. Longer weapon could be grabbed in tight spaces where there is not enough space to clear a corner with distance. Also, using the light would give away my position. 

Each weapon has its merits and its detractors. Currently, I just rotate. I can't make up my mind. What do you think?


----------



## Smitty901

Anything except the glock.
I Go with revolver of the ones you listed tough call but 870 would be it


----------



## James m

Go with all three. But if it were me I'd go with the glock on the nightstand and the 870 on a bed hanger or somewhere close. The AR is if you find yourself outgunned and used the others already. Two.


----------



## bigwheel

I vote for both of the first two. Pistol right close..scattergun where it can reached handy. I aint much on attaching lights to guns either. Gives the bad guys a nice target. My Mossi is loaded up with Buck too. Been thnking of starting off with some number fours on the first round or two. OO buck can be hazardous to innocent folks sleeping in the adjoining room Now if we get into a long range scenario the .223 would be nice to have handy too. Thats why I love my Thutty thutty..lol.


----------



## Medic33

well are you city with neighbors close by and surrounded by houses or in an apartment? or country with no body around for miles? or are you semi urban a few houses close.
On the farm it is the 12 gauge no questions asked hands down. there be a armadillo in the garden kind of stuff happens all to frequently out there.
in a city or urban I would go with the glock and a flashlight or in an apt. it is faster to grab and go
I would leave the AR for when you are expecting company or there is a high probability it could happen such as a riot or something.

best choice is pick one and stick with it stop rotating around if you carry the block as a CCW then that is the obvious choice.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

When I retire for the evening, there is a 38 Special revolver on the nightstand. Leaning against the closet door is a 12 ga O/U. Leaning against the headboard of the bed is a Mini 14. There is a 2-D cell Maglight with zenon bulb, and a 2-AA Maglight with zenon bulb also on the nightstand.
Each is configured, ammo wise, for the most likely scenario - predators after my animals. 
I have lived in different areas of Florida, all my life. Never has any human intruder come near.


----------



## Chipper

Go with the Glock first and then up the ladder as needed. BUT, I would have a Streamlight white light on the rail and a Crimson Trace laser. You don't have to use them but why not have the option. IT is for use in the dark isn't it. 

As pictured my night stand gun. An M&P Pro 9mm. When it's an emergency I want to be able to grab just one thing to solve the problem. Not fumble around to find the gun and then a flashlight when I'm still foggy from sleep. Plus the laser will help with a questionable shot in the dark if needed.


----------



## just mike

Must be something about Florida- I'm with Rice Paddy Daddy. Springfield 45acp on the nightstand with 2 extra mags, Mossberg 12ga with #4 between the bed and safe and a DPMS ar15 on the wifes side , wife also has a 38 special in her nightstand. Lights are a 3 cell maglight with LED conversion and a 2 cell aa maglight with zenon bulb
Obviously my vote would be with the Glock 45acp backed up by the 870.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

That D-cell Maglight with zenon bulb will shine a bright tightly focused beam over 200 feet, perfect for shining up beady little chicken killin' predator eyes all the way across the pasture. I'll bet if you shined it into someones eyes at ten feet you would gain an advantage.


----------



## Medic33

I have and always use a mag light -I have used other tactical style-why mag light? 
cause the simple twist on and off has never failed me the switch ones have and usually when I needed it the most so I am a firm believer in the KISS method. 
I agree with rpd the LED Maglite's kind of suck only one setting flood the regular bulb you can focus it down
I also know from experience the Maglite's are 100% water proof not just water resistant.


----------



## Slippy

My setup similar to most of yours;

Winchester 1300 Defender 12 g hanging below the bed rail on my side of the bed;

Smith and Wesson MP 45 acp with Insight M3 Illuminator in a holster fastened to the back of my nightstand with 1 extra mag;

AR15 with multiple 30 round mags in the closet approx 4 to 5 paces away.

Mrs S has her Smith and Wesson .38 sp in her nightstand drawer where I have fastened a Blackhawk Serpa Holster to keep it in place and easily accessed by her.

Plus The Beaz!
View attachment 11532


----------



## Medic33

wow you guy all sure keep firepower close by
me I got a bic lighter and a hammer nothing says get out faster than a gas leak and a fool standing in the middle of the kitchen smoking a cigarette


----------



## PaulS

If you are awakened in the middle of the night - are you thinking straight? Are you mentally prepared to handle a pistol which is easy to point where ever you are looking - even at your spouse or other family member? Are you a bit foggy, like me - the added adrenaline just makes me feel like its in slow motion - I get out of bed and grab the shotgun. pull the slide release, rack a round into the chamber and push the safety off. By that time (a couple of seconds) I am focused and ready.

I keep a pistol close to the bed also but I would only grab that if the intruder were at the door or closer. The shotgun is quick to point, easier to keep from pointing it in the wrong direction, and as lethal at interior ranges as any gun made. 

If the noise is outside I have the time to get the rifle on the way to the back door.

You have to choose which is best for you in different circumstances. Will one be the best for you in all those circumstances? Are you going to need different choices for the different things that you are likely to face?


----------



## SOCOM42

Nothing wrong with the OP's selections, almost the same as mine.
My "nightstand" guns, all three at the ready.
870, 7 rounds of 00 buck tritium sights.
Smith & Wesson SS 1911 with CT green laser.
Bushmaster M4, CT laser. 
The green laser is enough light to ID the target. 
Backup to these are, Sig 228 CT laser, m37 8 rounds 12 Ga. w/00, tritium sights , Imbel FAL.

My Glock's are "room ready".
A quick scan of the CCTV screens will help tactics.


----------



## Prepared One

1911 45 on the night stand. 12 Guage racked and ready with 00 shot. Usually my shield comes with me as well. Thinking about laser on the 45 and maybe the shield as well. 9mm Berretta in my wife's night stand.


----------



## Arklatex

I keep a Sig p226 on my nightstand with a streamlight tlr-1hl mounted. Wife has a 12 gauge mossy 500 under the bed on her side. There used to be a 30-30 by the front door but that was recently replaced by an AK 47.

In my opinion the best home defense gun is a short barreled AR in 300 blackout with a can and a reflex sight. Maybe one day. See pic below


----------



## darsk20

http://www.theboxotruth.com/educati...weapon-for-home-defense-a-serious-discussion/

The box of truth does not lie. Pretty interesting articles. Love how he actually tests many "known" facts about guns.

In the end, though, it is all about what you are comfortable with and can be accurate with.

Also, how are you planning to respond? Retreat to a safe room and call 911 or house clearing? Have you tried moving through the house with your weapons? How many others are in the house, where are they located and how will they respond?


----------



## Camel923

Good basic choices. Personally I would opt for the glock 21 with night sights and a separate 900 lumen tac light. I my home an AR or a shot gun might be a bit difficult to clear corners with. I have taken formal instruction for low light and after dark with a pistol. I have nothing against an attached light just saying what I've got. Too bad all my fire arms disappeared in that boating accident on Lake Erie. It would be nice to have all three choices available though.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Whatever gun you want, I put ,I think its called plasti-dip, coat a magnet, and secure to the underside of your night stand. No holster needed. Works for me!! Waay cheaper than the store bought items. May take multiple coats.


----------



## CourtSwagger

My wife and I, the only 2 human occupants of the house, have planned and trained an nighttime intruder scenario. She grabs the dogs and heads to our walk in closet. She has her XD Mod 2 in 9mm. Also, there is a 20 gauge shotty in the closet with her. She has her phone so she calls 911. I grab whichever weapon is beside the bed and hold in place or clear the house based upon the info I have. Suspicious noise? Probably clear the house. Several voices? Hold in place. I am now thinking that I need to add a light to the 870. Doing that seems to give me the best of all worlds.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have said before, If someone is already in and the dog has not eaten them, I go into a defensive posture in the bedroom.
I have fifty feet of hallway they have to traverse to get to my bedroom door, to me it is a kill zone for anyone in it, they will be backlit.
If power is cut, local annunciator will go off in here, out come the ANPVS-7 goggles.
The alarm is for the three phase in case a leg is lost, will go off also if all are down.
For me there is no retreat from my room, I either win or die.


----------



## paraquack

I share your idea. Only the 2 of us also, so wife with 9mm, gets dog intobathroom, her into shower/tub, uses cell phone to call 9-1-1, regular phone could be defeated by bad guy turning cordless phone on. For me, 20 ga with .45 acp for back up. I take up concealment on probable weak side of bad guy. Only difference is I won't leave the bedroom until the LEOs identify themselves. I know where I am, they don't. I know where they have to come into the bedroom and will wait for them. Wife stays in shower/tub until code word from me.


----------



## Hemi45

I like a handgun for an immediate indoor response. If the threat is still outside, I can determine which tool is best for the job. Different folks feel comfortable/competent with different guns - whatever works best for you in a instant should be your primary choice.


----------



## Urinal Cake

This is an age old question.... There's only one answer. Any make or model you're willing to shoot at another human being. Talks cheap but there are a few guys(vets) that know what it's like to kill another person and hopefully very few that will ever have to have one bleed out on your lovely carpet.
and that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

.40 Smith M&P beside the bed loaded with 15 rounds of PDX or Ranger. 12 gauge and m4 are in my office unloaded but the ammo is readily avaible. my brother has a taurus judge with pdx. Not too worried about anybody sneaking in and getting the drop on us, my chihuahua makes enough noise to wake the dead


----------



## Medic33

SOCOM42 said:


> I have said before, If someone is already in and the dog has not eaten them, I go into a defensive posture in the bedroom.
> I have fifty feet of hallway they have to traverse to get to my bedroom door, to me it is a kill zone for anyone in it, they will be backlit.
> If power is cut, local annunciator will go off in here, out come the ANPVS-7 goggles.
> The alarm is for the three phase in case a leg is lost, will go off also if all are down.
> For me there is no retreat from my room, I either win or die.


*dyn-O-mite *sorry had to say it


----------



## Medic33

Urinal Cake said:


> This is an age old question.... There's only one answer. Any make or model you're willing to shoot at another human being. Talks cheap but there are a few guys(vets) that know what it's like to kill another person and hopefully very few that will ever have to have one bleed out on your lovely carpet.
> and that's all I'm going to say about that.


 i agree all I can add is what I was taught.
if your prey you will be eaten.


----------



## Medic33

darsk20 said:


> Educational Zone #143 - What Is the Best Weapon for Home Defense? - A Serious Discussion The Box O' Truth
> 
> The box of truth does not lie. Pretty interesting articles. Love how he actually tests many "known" facts about guns.
> 
> In the end, though, it is all about what you are comfortable with and can be accurate with.
> 
> Also, how are you planning to respond? Retreat to a safe room and call 911 or house clearing? Have you tried moving through the house with your weapons? How many others are in the house, where are they located and how will they respond?


you know house clear is for a professional my advise find a spot and wait they'll find you eventually.


----------



## Medic33

that or I could throw this freaking snake at them got yah sucker


----------



## darsk20

Medic33 said:


> you know house clear is for a professional my advise find a spot and wait they'll find you eventually.


No plans to clear, but others can make their own decision.

Not trying to sway anyone to do it either, so sorry if it came across that way.

I have had the local LEO ask to help when they responded to an alarm. I asked to stay by the door and let them drive the potential threat to me. They just asked that I not shoot them by mistake . No enemy at the gate and no lost LEO. Also did not get to use my new Slippy Brand pike


----------



## Medic33

slippy brand pike huhm you know about 15 minutes ago that might have been handy.
nah it was a harmeless corn snake probably does a lot more good than harm keeping the rodent population down that and the vegetarian picky ass cat I have stole my hot dog bun and left the hot dog what a freak.


----------



## SDF880

If I didn't loose everything in the Ohio in a BAD boat accident I would have had a Glock 21 next to us
and a Mossberg 500 pistol grip with a Raptor grip (love it) and an AR/AK close by.


----------



## Medic33

SDF880 said:


> If I didn't loose everything in the Ohio in a BAD boat accident I would have had a Glock 21 next to us
> and a Mossberg 500 pistol grip with a Raptor grip (love it) and an AR/AK close by.


but you don't soooooo thanks for telling us HEY EVERYONE PARTY AT SDF880's HOUSE


----------



## redhawk

IMHO the 870 would be my first choice, if you decide on a handgun, you should consider a revolver. Revolvers are easier to manipulate when you are suddenly wakened in the middle of the night, if a semi auto jams or a you have a FTF it would be for difficult to bring the weapon into battery...JM2C


----------



## Boss Dog

Handgun of your choice, cell phone, bluetooth and LED flashlight at bedside, pump shotgun standing at the ready, BUG on top of the safe. 

Bedside Daytime; big ol' heavy DW revolver with 38 Special +P. 
Bedside Nighttime; 9mm semi with 15 rounds and 26 more close by. 
BUG; 38 Special lead SWCHP. 
Shotty; 12 gauge 00 Buck, 2-inch times two; 2¾ inch times four; 2¾ inch times 3 on the side saddle.


----------



## dsdmmat

Being in the people's republic of NY, I have a stick that I painted black and mounted a pistol grip on. It has two flags attached by rubber bands that flip out when the trigger is pulled, one says Bang you're dead, the other is the the PRNY state flag (white with a depiction of a boot on the neck of a cartoon person).

In all seriousness it really depends upon the neighborhood you live in. Is penetration of your outer walls and the neighbors house a worry? If so get some self defense rounds that fragment upon contact with something harder than human flesh. I have a pistol, rifle and shotgun within reach when I turn in for the night. When I investigate the sounds of the night I grab the pistol.


----------



## GTGallop

The one you are most proficient with and comfortable with as a natural extension of your body is the right gun.

For me, that's an 870 and the M&P 9c is a close second.


----------



## Disturbed12404

I read most of the replies but in case I missed someone mentioning it, If you plan to clear your house in the middle of the night as there may be a potential threat and you're afraid of giving off your position there are several different ways to hold the light. you can google it. From what I read most invaders would shoot at the source of the light, So if you do a small crouch and hold the light high above your head you might be okay. 

Food for thought. 

I clear with my AR because of its maneuverability over the 870. Until my pistol permits come back....eventually... I have a glock waiting to be picked up but im waiting on NJ.... ugh..


----------



## Alpha-17

The two guns I'm currently using as bedside guns are my FNX 45 loaded with HSTs, and a 10.5" AR pistol loaded with Winchester PDX-1 hollow points. With the right ammo, the AR is probably the best option for a home defense gun, as the power (compared to pistols), capacity, and maneuverability are hard to beat, and over penetration isn't a problem for good .223 and 5.56 hollow point designs.


----------



## Old Man

all of the above.


----------



## SDF880

Medic33 said:


> but you don't soooooo thanks for telling us HEY EVERYONE PARTY AT SDF880's HOUSE


It goes against all logical odds but I'd say about 3/4 or the folks on here have had that same boat accident.


----------



## alterego

My new current bedside combination is my sig 716 a S&W full size 40 and a Remington 11-87 with 3 inch mag number four buck. I leave the gun safe door open at night in case I need to get to the other ar s aks minis and shotguns. Just in case.


----------



## Cheesewiz

1st and foremost my dog will be chewing on your femur, I will awaken by the screaming in agony then apply all the above choices as needed .. Move along to the next house this one is gonna hurt


----------



## Jakthesoldier

The AR is out. Period. Sry AR fanboys, but it is the worst option you listed. Here is why:
Shorter barrels are better indoors. Military has proven this, and don't try to debate it, the only reasons we don't carry shorter barrels is our average distance of engagement.
5.56 is notorious for over penetration, and for not doing enough damage on the way through. We have seen time and time again people being shot, going down, and then getting right back up and staying in the fight. The bullet is too small and moves too fast. Hence the push for 6.8 (denied because big government hates new weapons, and losing their investments in the current weapons/ammunition suppliers) you might hit the target and your neighbor's daughter.

So now the shotgun and the glock.

Shotguns make big holes, but are still longer and more clunky, with more recoil. Also consider the time needed between shots, and that when there is more than one invader, they, often as not, stay together in certain parts of homes, like entry ways, the living room, bedrooms, and hallways.

The Glock is easier to maneuver, with a higher capacity, but with less stopping power, and a higher accuracy requirement. 

So I offer this. If over penetration is NOT a concern for you, take all three, go somewhere safe, make a "glasshouse" model of your home, and see what is easiest for YOU, and what YOU are most effective with. 

You can even unload your guns and practice at home. Just PLEASE be SAFE. Have your significant other set up targets for you and run through.


----------



## Alpha-17

Jakthesoldier said:


> The AR is out. Period. Sry AR fanboys, but it is the worst option you listed. Here is why:


Well, I'm hardly a AR fanboy, but there are several problems with what you say.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Shorter barrels are better indoors. Military has proven this, and don't try to debate it, the only reasons we don't carry shorter barrels is our average distance of engagement.


Agreed. With AR pistols readily available, SBRs a relatively easy process, and 16" ARs still a useful option in doors, I don't see this as a argument against ARs or similar weapons.



Jakthesoldier said:


> 5.56 is notorious for over penetration, and for not doing enough damage on the way through. We have seen time and time again people being shot, going down, and then getting right back up and staying in the fight. The bullet is too small and moves too fast.


That's true, with full metal jacket ammo like M193 or M855. For a prepper's gun, I'll agree that's a major downside, and why I'm a .308 fanboy, but for a home defense gun, where you'll need at most a couple mags, it's a non-issue. There are tons of great .223 or 5.56 Hollow Point/Soft point rounds out there. Gold Dot, Federal Fusion, and Winchester PDX-1 all come to mind. Even the various 77 grain Mk262 clone loads are known for fragmenting in a CQB environment.



Jakthesoldier said:


> Hence the push for 6.8 (denied because big government hates new weapons, and losing their investments in the current weapons/ammunition suppliers) you might hit the target and your neighbor's daughter.


6.8 Could just have easily been produced by the same manufactures as current weapons and ammo. As for over penetration, 6.8 would have a much bigger problem with over penetration than 5.56. As I said above, 5.56 HP/JSP options fragment easily, which reduces the chances of over penetration.



Jakthesoldier said:


> So now the shotgun and the glock.


Shotguns are extremely over rated for HD. Besides their size, weight, and reduced capacity, they have a far bigger problem with over penetration than any 5.56 defense round (at least with any slug or buckshot load).

Pistols are a good option for HD, but you're going waaay down in power when you use them as your primary weapon.


----------



## PaulS

Jakthesoldier said:


> The AR is out. Period. Sry AR fanboys, but it is the worst option you listed. Here is why:
> Shorter barrels are better indoors. Military has proven this, and don't try to debate it, the only reasons we don't carry shorter barrels is our average distance of engagement.
> 5.56 is notorious for over penetration, and for not doing enough damage on the way through. We have seen time and time again people being shot, going down, and then getting right back up and staying in the fight. The bullet is too small and moves too fast. Hence the push for 6.8 (denied because big government hates new weapons, and losing their investments in the current weapons/ammunition suppliers) you might hit the target and your neighbor's daughter.
> 
> So now the shotgun and the glock.
> 
> Shotguns make big holes, but are still longer and more clunky, with more recoil. Also consider the time needed between shots, and that when there is more than one invader, they, often as not, stay together in certain parts of homes, like entry ways, the living room, bedrooms, and hallways.
> 
> The Glock is easier to maneuver, with a higher capacity, but with less stopping power, and a higher accuracy requirement.
> 
> So I offer this. If over penetration is NOT a concern for you, take all three, go somewhere safe, make a "glasshouse" model of your home, and see what is easiest for YOU, and what YOU are most effective with.
> 
> You can even unload your guns and practice at home. Just PLEASE be SAFE. Have your significant other set up targets for you and run through.


I use a shotgun - it holds seven in the mag and has a 20" barrel. I have no hallways in my home that I can't turn 360 degrees with it shouldered. I can target two clay birds in the air and hit them before they hit the ground I won't have a problem with multiple bad guys. We have a plan to stay in a place in the home that is solidly defensible with only one entrance and a window in an adjoining area. They are 90 degrees apart and the three of us can easily cover them both. From that area there are at least two interior walls and one exterior wall (and counters and appliances) between us and the outside world. We don't have close neighbors but there is no telling what wildlife or animals will be close. There is a phone to call the county sheriff and enough ammo to deal with a group of more people than will be able to get to the home. We know when someone is coming before they can see the home and we can see them before they can see us. The home is the "last engagement" before we get out to a secondary position that is again very defensible and relatively safe with only one way in while we have two ways out. (sounds like a contradiction but trust me it is not).


----------

